# Help against evil chaos warriors



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello. I am currently going to engage my arch nemisis/best friend in a game of warhammer. I just started my lizardman army and don't have many figures yet so we are playing 1500pt game. my list is as follows

slann becaming cogitation focused runimation focus of mystery cupped hands of the old ones and lore of life

Scar vet pirahna blade and armour of silvered steel

2x 20 saurus warriors full command

20 temple guard full command

Not much of a list i know but its all my figures i have. I also have 9 chameleon skinks who i dropped because their wern't enough pts.
He will be playing chaor warriors and he took advice from the following post on warseer about how to defeat my temple guard and slann

I would suggest the khornate ogres. But only if you can afford to give them great weapons, a standard, a champion and maybe up the unit to 8.

To be most efficient in combat you should be able to at least either hit or wound with ease. Ogres with extra handweapons do neither against saurus. (and the back rank is limited to a max of 3 attacks so their fourth attack is wasted)

It was slow going but I've completely butchered a large temple guard unit with just such an ogre unit. They're stubborn but the khornate ogres do a ton of damage. 

The nice thing about slann / temple guard units is that they cost so many points that you can often clean up the army around them if you can lock them into place. You can't challenge the slann from the front but the ogres can output so much damage that the slann becomes exposed from the side or rear of the unit. Keep one of those nice 3+ warded disc heroes with a flail around for just such an occasion. 

Of course this was when we were playing a 2400pt game but i would still like to know how to counter such a tactic if anyone could post the stats for the ogres i would apreciate it.


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

Your scar vet is illegal first off. You can only have up to 50pts of magic items.


----------



## barnaby dude (Aug 7, 2011)

:russianroulette: lots of poisoned blow pipe skinks they are my worst nightmare with my WoC. blast a unit then charge it with your temple guard to finish it off.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Your slaan is also illegal since he's 420'ish or so pts, and 25% of 1500 is only 375pts allowed...

Salamanders do terrible things to most enemies.

Life magic will make you very resilient, but metal magic is the bane of chaos warriors! Light magic can also completely eliminate your crap inititative, plus provide ASF, additonal attacks and/or WS10/I10 to units...

Ancient stegs are gunboats. Skirmishing skinks annoy anyone with their poisoned shots.

Kroxigors can provide added muscle and have the better speed for pulling off flanking attacks.

Lizzies are pretty damn balanced and can come up with answers for almost any problem really... The only glaring weakness is their crap initiative which means that purple sun/pit of shades will ruin you quickly.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Warriors of chaos have a few issues: (1) very expensive characters and expensive elite models (warriors, knights, ogres, chosen) limits the number of units and models that can be played. This often means that only a few enemy units can be engaged and the elite units are vulnerable to being flanked and outnumbered in ranks (allowing your units to be steadfast); (2) common infantry (marauders, warriors and chosen) have M4 and form the base of most warrior armies. This means that infantry units (absent a magic banner increasing M by +1) will take time to get into combat in standard deployment scenarios and if you deploy farther away and can get shot up prior to combat; (3) Warriors armies lack decent shooting (other than the hellcannon which is expensive and killable). Thus, skirmishers and faster movement units can get around and behind warriors units without fear of getting shot up and with only a fear of some magic casting (which requires that the sorceror turn to get the target in the forward arc in order to hit with direct damage and magic missiles); (4) Leadership is only okay. If the general is mobile and away from the main units, those units will have LD 7 or LD 8 which can be failed. With mark of khorne, absent cheap and easily killed screening units like war hounds, infantry units can be forced to test to avoid charging something at long range and being potentially pulled out of position and exposing a flank; and (5) no good scouting units exist, meaning that warriors generally struggle to deal with movement and deployment advantages of units with scout and skirmish special rules (chameleon skinks being some of the best). 

This means that warriors armies are weak to armies with good shooting and faster and more flexible movement. However, warriors get better armour and are tougher and are excellent elite infantry in warriors and chosen (but not marauders). 


Salamanders are essential because of the reduced armour save of the hits. The ability of salamanders to march and shoot and get on the flanks of the infantry blocks is a big problem for warriors of chaos armies. Having a unit of multiple sallies protects against misfires (that eat D3 skink handlers) and ensures hits most of the time each turn. It is well worth it to buy 3 sallies to run in your army. 
The other thing is skink skirmishers (skirmish gives march and shoot) will allow you to bait and flee and march around and shoot up the units with poisoned shooting before they get into combat. The weakness of most Warriors armies is to shooting and faster movement. 

Lore of life on the Slann with throne and then flesh to stone on the temple guard is the key in an all-comers list, but if you know you are fighting a warriors army, then metal is a big killer for that army unless he runs lightly armoured marauders with great weapons and trolls and such. With lore of life, if you get flesh to stone up then the TG are T6 without throne being in play and T8 with throne being in play. Dwellers is still very worthwhile casting against those ogres (t4 means one third will fail the toughness test) and warriors and will rapidly kill off and marauders. You need your slann to have two discliplines (+1 power dice per casting attempt being one of them; consider cupped hands and +1 spell instead of the loremaster discipline) and can fit the Slann BSB in just barely at at the 25% limit at 1500 points with two disciplines and some magic items. 

If you know that you will not be facing cannons very often, then a skink priest on ancient steg (Engine of the gods) can be considered at 2400 but is a bit expensive at 1500 to play. 

I'd strongly suggest cutting something in your army to run two units of 5 chameleons. Their march and shoot and free reform abilities are critical to your army and poisoned shooting will cut down the numbers of a unit marching across to face your temple guard or saurus units. The get some skink skirmishers and at least 3 sallies and you should win most battles against a decent warriors army (unless the opponent runs two warshrines and a character with favour of the gods and succeeds in getting a key unit blessed with a 4+ ward save and stubborn).


----------

